# Search Engine Optimization Mistakes



## johntp (Jan 21, 2006)

Search Engine Optimization (SEO) involves making Web pages more search engine friendly to give them a better ranking in search engines.

SEO is important because over 80% of Internet users reach Websites through search engines. If your Website is not ranked at the top of the major search engines, such as Google, Yahoo!, MSN, AOL, HotBot, and Lycos, you will be losing a lot of traffic.

Search engine optimisation is basically about following search engine rules. If your Web page fits the criterias that a search engine considers the most important factors in terms of relevance, then it will reward you with a top ranking.

Search Engine Optimization involves optimizing the title, keywords, description, headings and alt tags. You can get better rankings for your site if you use good keywords. 

Right now I will be explaining the mistakes that anyone can make while optimizing their site.

There are several things, considered “spamming”, that you can do to get your pages listed higher on a search engine results page. If you ever do something to trick a search engine, then you risk being blacklisted by them. It is easy to spam a search engine by accident especially since the rules keep changing.

Below is a list of the common things I recommend that you should never do while optimizing your site for better rankings:

1.Do not use the same color for your text and background. This is one of the common methods used by people to stuff keywords on a web page. Stuffing keywords can help your page get listed higher for the keywords you use BUT search engines can detect this and will blacklist your site. 

2.Do not use multiple instances of the same tag. For example, do not use more than one title tag. 

3.Do not submit identical pages to search engines. For example, do not duplicate another web page that has good ranking and resubmit it to search engines.Search engines can detect this. 

4.Do not exchange links with any site that is blacklisted by any search engine. 

5.Do not submit the same page to any search engine more than once within 24 hours. 

6.Do not use any keywords in your keywords meta tag that are not related to the content of your page. 

Search engines can detect all of the things I have mentioned above and view your site as spam if you have applied any of these tricks.

Also never create identical websites. An indentical website is a dulpicate copy of another web site with the same content but a different domain. 

Also do not create a site with a domain that is an improperly spelled version of another domain. For example, www.googkle.com for www.google.com and www.lissaexpalins.com for www.lissaexplains.com

I have heard that Search Engines can detect this also.


----------



## tuXian (Jan 23, 2006)

johntp said:
			
		

> Also do not create a site with a domain that is an improperly spelled version of another domain. For example, www.googkle.com for www.google.com and www.lissaexpalins.com for www.lissaexplains.com
> 
> I have heard that Search Engines can detect this also.



Sure... any known instances?


----------



## johntp (Jan 23, 2006)

*seo*

www.lissaexpalins.com for lissaexplains.com


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey googkle is the site having a virus rite?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 30, 2006)

^^^
i am not able to open tht 
why?


----------



## sujithtom (Jan 30, 2006)

Which googkle?


----------



## johntp (Feb 4, 2006)

*why*

Why do you guys want to open a site that will infect your system


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 4, 2006)

hehe to see whether it really will... adventure on hands of a anti-vir user 

good tut dude... will remember those pts...


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 4, 2006)

Well most these points are discussed on Google's TOS but nobody cares to read it.


----------



## johntp (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response. Yes you can find some of the tips in Google's TOS. But no one cares about Rulez  

If you do something against Googles TOS, Google will ban your site from their searches, which is like going to hell for me.


----------



## Retro (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice tut, let me just ask a couple of things... 




			
				johntp said:
			
		

> 1.Do not use the same color for your text and background. This is one of the common methods used by people to stuff keywords on a web page. Stuffing keywords can help your page get listed higher for the keywords you use BUT search engines can detect this and will blacklist your site.



Search Engine bots see only the HTML Code, so they see everything. Don't stuff keywords, instead use it in the right amount here and there, so it fits in with the content but makes you SEO rich as well!



> 4.Do not exchange links with any site that is blacklisted by any search engine.


Most of the Search Engines don't blacklist much sites.. But the main thing is NO NO backlinks site and link exchange sites, which will spell your doom!



> 5.Do not submit the same page to any search engine more than once within 24 hours.


Search Engines don't give a damm! They just add it to their queue and the site will get indexed or visited by bots after 5 days.



> Also do not create a site with a domain that is an improperly spelled version of another domain. For example, www.googkle.com for www.google.com and www.lissaexpalins.com for www.lissaexplains.com


It's only the content that matters my friend but some one can verify this for me. And the title is important regardless of your domain!

Cheers!


----------



## sujithtom (Mar 2, 2006)

hmm Retro dude would you mind reading Google Adsense TOS before shouting tht all these are wrong??



			
				Retor said:
			
		

> Search Engine bots see only the HTML Code, so they see everything. Don't stuff keywords, instead use it in the right amount here and there, so it fits in with the content but makes you SEO rich as well!



Bot can see HTML code thts enough dude. Background color and foreground color can be dected thru HTML. 

If u go to Google Adsense TOS there is a link for SEO, they have listed all these points in there.


----------

